# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Mondriaan Zorggroep (Wickraderheem)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Mondriaan Zorggroep (Wickraderheem - Centrum voor Kinder- en Jeugdpsychiatrie)
Kloosterkensweg 8
Heerlen

Bezoek de website van Mondriaan Zorggroep


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Mondriaan Zorggroep (Wickraderheem).*

----------

